# resolution? image size requirments?



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

take a typical t-shirt with say an A4 print of say an exapmle image sucha as:








if you were to print this im assuming you would need it full size (obviously) but what minimum resolution would you need it to be? 
reason im asking is that alot of designers take images from stock image sites on the web, now these are gona be 72 res is this going to be to low? im just thinking this is something most designers wont think of (or really have access to anything higher as most graphic designers take nearly everything from stock sites and very few if none have access to high res image versions).

any thoughts?
thanks in advance.
andy.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

150dpi should be OK, 2-300dpi for preference.


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

hmm so am i right in thinking 72 dpi won't work?

the reason is pretty much EVERY design i would get for this the designer would in someway have taken it from the web somewhere and the chances of them having access to the the raw image file (high res) is very slim.

is there anyway round this? i tried taking a image from the web and upping the resolution in photoshop this looks ****.

any suggestions?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Step up your resolution in small steps as opposed to all at once. This helps somewhat, however, the old saying goes - what do you get when you polish a t*rd? answer - a shiny t*rd!


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

is there any other way of getting round this? 
would be a very crude method but what about photographing the original image.
i can see this being a problem as i've said EVERY designer that's gona hand some work for printing is going to have taken images from a stock site. the reason i reckon dtg has the potential so much is from reproducing images i.e photography, and most of this is going to be taken from the web.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

72dpi will pixelate, it can look low quality, if you are on coarse material you may not notice it unless close up.
You could try to halftone the image, or use art filters to disguise low resolution and (possibly) copyright infringement.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

If the information is not there to make for a clear graphic, it is not there. Anything that makes it "better" is simply going to be an educated guess. So the answer is basically no.


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> You could try to halftone the image, or use art filters to disguise low resolution


see might as well screen print it in this case..

this is really bugging me just the amount of stuff that's gona be asked to print @ 72dpi.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

If you are getting 72 dpi graphics then they are most likely not coming from the original artist/owner of the image. It is most likley that these images would be protected by copyright laws anyway. It could be saving you from litigation.


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

i know what your saying..


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

FLAVA FLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAV! Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

fight the power !


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah booooooooooooy!


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

What you need is a smart scaler software.

One of the best in the entire print industry is Genuine Fractals.
Genuine Fractals 6 Professional Edition - onOne Software

The other is made by Alien.

This programs do an amazing job of scaling images and doing practically a really good reproduction.

For good results you dont need to what the science behind them is, for excellent results you do.

Download their trials and see whats up.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Don-SWF East said:


> If the information is not there to make for a clear graphic, it is not there. Anything that makes it "better" is simply going to be an educated guess. So the answer is basically no.


Depends on what you're doing. 

Fractal based scaling software is the bomb when it comes to scaling.

If you have only used photoshop and it's limited but great scalers, what you just said is true, if you work with the scaling apps I mention on the other post you would see a tremendous difference.


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

Gioclone said:


> What you need is a smart scaler software.
> 
> One of the best in the entire print industry is Genuine Fractals.
> Genuine Fractals 6 Professional Edition - onOne Software
> ...


this is what im after, i'll give it a whirl, kudos


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

andrew625 said:


> this is what im after, i'll give it a whirl, kudos


The scaling software that Giovanni mentioned is great for more complicated images, especially pictures.

You have another option for simpler graphics. It's called Vectorization. 

Vectorization allows you to turn a bitmap image (like something you get off the internet) into a vector graphic. You can make a vector graphic as large as you want and it will still print with great quality. Like I said, this is most appropriate for simpler graphics.

-Alex


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

equipmentzone1 said:


> The scaling software that Giovanni mentioned is great for more complicated images, especially pictures.
> 
> You have another option for simpler graphics. It's called Vectorization.
> 
> ...


this aint really what im talking about, vectors can be done screenprinting im lookin at what dtg can do.


----------



## fbcwear2012 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have someone draw our designs for adult shirts but the dimensions for two designs are 4365x3135 GIF. What should they be? I want to start printing our designs on laser printer for the Image Clip transfers. Tried to use the online conversion software but it said it was too big.


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

fbcwear2012 said:


> I have someone draw our designs for adult shirts but the dimensions for two designs are 4365x3135 GIF. What should they be? I want to start printing our designs on laser printer for the Image Clip transfers. Tried to use the online conversion software but it said it was too big.


Hi,

If you don't have Photoshop, Illustrator, or CorelDraw, you can go to GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program to download the free GIMP image editing software to work with your graphics.

In general, you should not be using the GIF format for graphic designs to be printed. You'll want to use TIFF, JPEG, PNG, or whatever is most suitable. 

You might want to post your question again in the heat transfer section of the forums as this section deals with direct-to-garment printing.

-Alex


----------

